

Function Space Update - No sign-up required - aditgupta

Link - http://functionspace.org<p>Sign up only to post or mark something as Insightful. Rest is all open :)
======
idoh
Fun site! the index page should really be this, don't hide the ball:
<http://functionspace.org/discussion/new>

------
aditgupta
Clickable link - <http://functionspace.org>

